

Mandatory Mind Reading - patmcguire
http://patrickjamesmcguire.com/2015/03/23/mandatory-mind-reading/

======
walterbell
Great blog post! Jaron Lanier has a few essays on humans adapting themselves
to algos, which are even more annoying if you are capable of writing algos.

